# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of April 2006

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assign each month.  During this month, attempt one or both of the tasks.

There will be a badge for each task, however both cannot be displayed simultaneously.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the tasks have the right to add the GIFs to their signatures when this month has ended.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task:  Swallow a goldfish  (not the little crackers!)


Advanced Lucid task:  Return to some previous event in your life that has meaning for you.  Try to observe all you can, change something if you feel you must.

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

does it have to be lucid? because i did the first in a non lucid dream once.

----------


## PhilipJFry

About time! Well, let's see... swallow a goldfish? hmm that's kind of weird  ::D: 

The advanced task could be quite cool, it would give me a chance to build/try my own timemachine. Picking the right moment of my life would be the hard part. Apart from the "get lucid" part... heh

xcrissxcrossx: Yes, it does.

----------


## Andrea2006

Ha, i'm going to have to try these tasks, it will give me something to do when dreaming.. lol
Thanks.
I will post back my attemps at this, hopefully i can go into a lucid dream tonight  ::D:

----------


## Awhislyle

I had trouble thinking of a moment to go back to, because Im sort of a live in the present and for the future and dont like to live in the past type of guy. But after thinking about it, I think I remembered the perfect scene.

----------


## Abstract Fire

> _Originally posted by xcrissxcrossx_
> *does it have to be lucid? because i did the first in a non lucid dream once.*



That's why it's called a _lucid_ dreaming task.  :wink2:

----------


## Nikolaa

the advanced thask is really genius,imagine beeing at exect moment befour ur friend/relative died and save him/her and talk one last time whit him/her

----------


## ShYne123

I dont really think i want to swallow a goldfish, thinking about it makes me feel a little sick lol. The other task is very interesting, i dont really live a very exciting life im going to have to think hard to figure out a appropriate senario.

----------


## Andrea2006

YEAH, THE advanced one sounds good too. I would like to try what Nikolaa said.  ::D:

----------


## Awake And Dreaming

I actually accomplished last month's advanced task on the night of the second of this month, I called lightening to strike me. Do I still get credit even though the month is up, or is that chance gone with the month?

My dream is the third in my journal: http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28538

Please PM me with your decision  ::holyshit::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Introduction: *
> 
> This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assign each month. During this month, attempt one or both of the tasks. *
> 
> There will be a badge for each task, however both cannot be displayed simultaneously. *
> 
> Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. *
> 
> ...



Hey! That is what I did last night!! Except for the goldfish eating. I talked to my younger self, and she took me back into time to 6th grade. It was so awesome, but considering yesterday was Sunday, I couldn't have come on here to see it. 
Still need to 'time-travel' and eat a golden cheep-cheep (Super Mario Bros fish) while playing it on my GBC (did not have a GBA until 8th grade)

----------


## Seeker

Nope sorry folks.  You have to do the lucid tasks AFTER I post them in order to get credit.  ::sunflower::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Nope sorry folks. *You have to do the lucid tasks AFTER I post them in order to get credit.*



I did it last night, so what are you talking about?

Does it count if I didn't see the post (b/c I cannot come on here on Sundays), and did the task anyways?

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *I did it last night, so what are you talking about?
> 
> Does it count if I didn't see the post (b/c I cannot come on here on Sundays), and did the task anyways?*



Nesgirl, you continue to weird me out here by doing the lucid tasks before you even get a chance to read them   :Eek:

----------


## TygrHawk

I swallowed a DC once.  If I do that again, would that count?    ::mrgreen::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> Nesgirl, you continue to weird me out here by doing the lucid tasks before you even get a chance to read them **



  ::lol::  

That's because I really had to see what it was like b4 7th grade. I really did work on teams back then, though I do not do very well now. I wanted to experience it one last time!!  ::D:  

Wasn't trying to go Beyond that...
PS: I think I did swallow a goldfish last night (the one that died over at my niece's house), and I threw it up afterwards..*gag!!

----------


## tehownerer

Nice advanced one this month.   there are many videos out there of people swalling a goldfish in waking life.  whats so special about it in a dream o0.  You should of put something like - swallow a whale or a ship =p

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

it seems that i have really good dream control, but i have a hard time getting into dreams. if i am lucky enough to get an LD during spring break i'll be sure to try the lucid tasks.

----------


## Snyyppis

I haven't had any LD's after joining, but I think I could try the first task if I achieve lucid...   ::content::

----------


## BillyBob

Woo finally,   ::-P:  

I was wondering if you had forgotten or something  :smiley:  (Seeker; advanced task)

anyway im deffinately going to do this one  ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

Yess! I finally did it at a better time.

I was younger, and played Pokemon Blue and Yellow, and in my younger state, I noticed that I was playing on a Gameboy Color, which meant a lot to me back then (as much as a Nintendo DS or a Gameboy Micro means to me now), and even noticed I was a lot shorter! I then swallowed a Goldeen (Goldfish Pokemon), but it pricked my stomach and throat, so I threw it up. Afterwards, I just had some fun playing Yellow!!

And of course Nintendo meant a lot to me even back then, so of course I wanted to time-travel to then, and with a Nintendo Event coming up at the end of this month, I thought I would just want to remember..

----------


## three and four

Successful WILD last night.   ::D:  . Advanced Lucid Task completed. Yay.   ::D:  

When doing my WBTB routine as of 3am I read the lucid task for the month, but didnt go back to sleep intending to do it (seemed too hard). But it sort of happened anyway.

Going WILD was pretty funky and Ive described how it happened (as well as how I stabilized things once I was lucid) in detail in my dream journal. Here is an extract of the LD that followed:

QUOTE

Before leaving my room I decided to put some pants on, and did so (for some reason I was naked from the waist down, which is however not how I sleep). I guess this is where Morpheus would have said: do you believe those are pants youre wearing now?   ::roll::  . I left my room and headed towards the kitchen, where I could hear voices.

One of my aims in LDs these days is finding my sister with whom I had a huge argument a while ago which has left a lot of tension in the family. There she was, in the kitchen with my Mum. Except they both looked a lot younger, as if this was fifteen years ago (when I was still living at home). I told my sister that I forgave her, and said I was sorry that Id also been too harsh. I said this a couple of times and gave her a hug. I also told my Mum I loved her, and that the past was ok. 

I then left the kitchen and went to the bathroom to find a mirror. Looking in the mirror I could see a much younger kid  maybe only ten or twelve years old. But he didnt look like me at all.

UNQUOTE

So basically I entered a scene right out how things were fifteen years ago, and was able to interact with the DCs. I didnt actually intend it to be in the past, the dream just turned out this way (because I had read the lucid task of the month just before going to sleep? Maybe).

----------


## Nikolaa

i don't know if i'm gonna do this if i achive LD,man i don't want to see a dead relative,i'd be f**ked up for the next week,but it's good to have and XP,if nothing talk to my junger sailf,or anybody else

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by BillyBob_001_
> *I was wondering if you had forgotten or something  (Seeker; advanced task)*



How could I forget Bob!  You've been nagging me to use your task for months now!  :smiley:

----------


## Abstract Fire

Seeker?

I DID IT! I FINALLY DID IT! After a dry bout of what seems like ages, I had another 30-second (ARGH!) lucid last night! It took a LOT of concentrating all day, but I managed it.

In the dream, I was on the street in the city, and all of a sudden I thought, "Am I dreaming?". I thought, and looked at my hands, "No, I'm not, got five.... hang on, I've got a sixth finger, I'm dreaming!"

I wasn't excited, just releived, but the dream world started getting shakey. Purely on reflex, and not on anything else, I just shrieked, "STOP IT! I'M DREAMING, AND I'LL BLOODY WELL KEEP DREAMING!"

It stabalised. *Smirk*

Then this man came down the street with a box, and I immediately knew that they were goldfish. I bought one, and was incredibly releived it was dead, and even checked a few times to make sure (we had a fish of three years die, and it kept faking, last week, so I think it comes from that.  :Sad:  ). It was tiny, and when I tried to swallow it, I couldn't. I already felt guilty about it not being alive. Then I thought, "Hang on, Seeker never said it had to be alive, or intact!" I ended up quickly cruncing it, and eating it. Tasted DISGUSTING and looked like a dead fish I once saw on the beach, except a really small version, but it was a goldfish.

Then I yelled, "YEEEEES!" but then everything got shakey again and disappeared.

----------


## Slacker

I think a _really_ good task would be to stop/reverse the flow of time on everything but yourself.

----------


## Abstract Fire

> _Originally posted by Slacker_
> *I think a really good task would be to stop/reverse the flow of time on everything but yourself.*



That would be REALLY hard!

----------


## Wildman

::D: 
Read the tasks last night and thought about it a while, and the goldfish thing seemed random, interesting and much easier so I ended up thinking about what I'd do if I went lucid and remembered to do it. Anyways, I fell asleep and dreamt I was on some bridge, with no cars passing by, just a stopped van/bus. After a weird RC, I realized I was dreaming, walked out of it, and decided to try out the task. I walked up to someone out of the few people around, and casually asked: "Hello sir, you wouldn't happen to have a goldfish on you, would you?" He answered: "Actually, yes..." and took out one from his uh... pocket. He held out his hand to me, with a goldfish in it and fairly drenched in seawater. It didn't actually look all that great, the color was kinda faded. I took it, and put it in my mouth. The taste was kinda weird, but I mainly tasted the salt water. I swallowed it quickly, and the guy didn't look too shocked. In fact, he just grabbed another one out of his pocket, and swallowed it himself    ::lol::  . Guess I started a trend. Didn't get much else done in the dream after that though.

----------


## Abstract Fire

> _Originally posted by Wildman_
> * I swallowed it quickly, and the guy didn't look too shocked. In fact, he just grabbed another one out of his pocket, and swallowed it himself    . Guess I started a trend. Didn't get much else done in the dream after that though.*



 ::lol::

----------


## wombing

heh, awesome lucid Wildman   ::D:

----------


## Distant Clone

Ooh! I am getting closer to the advanced task. Last night I had two dreams where I had been before in previous dreams.They were actually meant to be cities that existed. The first dream resembles a fall semester at college and winter break vacation, the other I visited a supposed city I have never been to, but notable landmarks were there (i.e. the local university).

*Scroll down* to see if I qualify for being "lucid". Let me remind you that I called my shot saying I would do this months task by incubation.

First Dream




> I am near campus, there is both a music store and a job fair. My friends from college are there, and my brother has so many CDs, and I can't find anything I like. My dad is there too, and I was working on my resume to go to the job fair. I sat down twice to do it but got distracted. I ended up not going to the job fair.
> 
> Then as we are traveling, we see a recreation area, with a huge lake. We see one guy get in a cannon, and shoot himself at least three hundred feet. Four people swam out of the way, as he was about to hit him. After replaying the tape, I noticed that those who left the lake got back in to help the flying DC. At a hotel that night I watch the news to find out that the human cannonball did not make it, he was enlisted in the army and lived in my state.
> 
> I may be forgetting a part here. During part four of the dream, my dad exits the freeway and we are really close. I went to my great aunt's house, and when we got within a block I knew exactly where it was and the address too. Since I had been back, a freeway on ramp had been added. There were some businesses, but almost immediately a giant rectangular grid of vertical beachfront duplexes. 
> 
> I got out of the truck and walked down the street and I found the house, but my dad and brother went to the nearby In-n-Out down the street and brought back burgers. The patty was in between the bun, ketchup on top, mustard on bottom. There was as much ketchup or mustard as their was meat. It still tasted good. 
> 
> I saw my great uncle, who actually has Alzheimer's, was in great shape, healthy and young. He said "You know, I just woke up"  and I said "Yeah, me too". That's when dad and my bro returned. Then, slowly more and more members of primarily my mom's family trickled through the open door. Even an aunt from my dad's side made it there. Everyone was actually happy too and smiling.
> ...



The second dream was in a repeated location, in a city I have not visited before. Also lots of people I know hanging out, playing video games and such. The local university was there though, and also a gas station, near the dorm I was inside. 

*Decision making information*
During one semester at college, there was a job fair I did not attend. This was the time when I really started purchasing a lot of music, I started buying beginning that summer. Then during winter break, our familiy went back and visited my grandparents and my great aunt and uncle.

The great aunt and uncle do live near the beach, just off the freeway, near an In N Out burger, in a duplex, They live at the end of the street, the address was close but not quite right. I was in the correct dream city too. There were way too many people there though.

Visiting the family may not be the most important thing to me, but it's up there somewhere. I did have some dream control, i.e. rewinding the dream to review the flight of the human cannonball. The second dream I had more clarity. I asked for things people to appear, was fighting for control though. I did not yell out "I am dreaming" or "I am lucid" though in either.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I hope this counts. Once I finally remembered this month's lucid task, I had to give it a try. My first time remembering to try a lucid task and actually attempting to complete a lucid task. 

*2- Time Slipping*
Watched HI until it formed into a scene. I was lying in bed (same position as i was irl). 
I was fully aware that I was dreaming, and my mind began to race with thoughts faster than I could actually comprehend them. Thing is, I felt I had limited control over the dream and there were so many things I wanted to try...
Eventually decided upon ascending, since it was an easy task to accomplish other LD's. I couldn't move. It was like I was stuck in sleep paralysis. I struggled, it took all my will to break free of the paralysis. My dreaming self ripped free of my sleeping self and instantanteously rose high into the sky. It was much colder up there, and I could feel miniscule drops of moisture on my bare skin. I decided I wanted to decend, and in a split second I did. I was lying back on my bed.
I wondered what to do next. So many ideas popped into my head, the major ones being trying to slip into other people's dreams (dream peeping), playing god or finally going to Dildo Island. 
Though the last idea was tempting, I suddenly remembered that I had yet to attempt a lucid task. I decided to try it. Problem? I couldn't recall what the lucid task for this month was. I remembered the previous tasks but was determined to accomplish this month's advanced lucid task. After a bit I remembered it had to do with time travel. I wondered how the hell I was going to time travel...I didn't know how to displace time.
Made up my mind, and said, "Okay, time travel it is.Let's get this over with." I decided to go back to the house I lived in when I was 10. 
My dreaming self had to be forcefully separated from my sleeping self again. Once I was free I levitated a few feet up from the bed and drifted to the right. Suddenly I plunged downward. I was falling at an incomprehensable speed in complete darkness. I was afraid. Thought I was being pulled into Hell. After a few moments I relaxed and just let it happen, kept assuring myself it was a dream.
Without warning I was violently flipped over to face the scene far below. It was the house I'd intended to visit. I quit falling all the sudden and was yanked sideways, out of the darkness and to the right. There were sunset-ish colours all around me, like I was amidst evening sky clouds. As beautiful as it was I didn't want to be there. I wanted to finish the lucid task. Forced myself to start falling again. And suddenly i was standing on the front lawn of one of my childhood homes. 
It was well kemp and quiet. So I looked for someone. Decided I wanted to find my mother's husband's father. I wanted to appear as a ghost to him and scare his old ass to death. Obsessed with killing the old guy, I searched frantically but couldn't find him. 
Made my way over to the old water pump and decided to try it out. The handle was badly rusted. Tried with all my might to move it, it gave suddenly and a surge of water was was regurgitated out of the contraption. It was oily and infected looking. I wondered how I ever survived drinking that horrible looking water. 
Started looking for the old guy again but couldn't find him. Got really pissed off at him for ruining my LD experience. 
I think I got so angry and frustrated that I woke up suddenly.

Sorry it's so long, swiped it right out of my dream journal. Too lazy to link it.  
Please tell me I finally did it!!!
I chose that time to go back to because that's when I started to become severely attached to my dreams, when I first started intentionally trying to remember them. Was initially hoping to encounter a 10 yr old me but my thoughts suddenly became bent towards scaring someone to death. 
 ::roll::

----------


## Gwendolyn

> _Originally posted by Wildman_
> *
> Read the tasks last night and thought about it a while, and the goldfish thing seemed random, interesting and much easier so I ended up thinking about what I'd do if I went lucid and remembered to do it. Anyways, I fell asleep and dreamt I was on some bridge, with no cars passing by, just a stopped van/bus. After a weird RC, I realized I was dreaming, walked out of it, and decided to try out the task. I walked up to someone out of the few people around, and casually asked: "Hello sir, you wouldn't happen to have a goldfish on you, would you?" He answered: "Actually, yes..." and took out one from his uh... pocket. He held out his hand to me, with a goldfish in it and fairly drenched in seawater. It didn't actually look all that great, the color was kinda faded. I took it, and put it in my mouth. The taste was kinda weird, but I mainly tasted the salt water. I swallowed it quickly, and the guy didn't look too shocked. In fact, he just grabbed another one out of his pocket, and swallowed it himself    . Guess I started a trend. Didn't get much else done in the dream after that though.*



I thought that was really cool. And it made me smile.

----------


## Axis

After a few weeks, I have now completed the *Advanced Lucid Task*.

The time was around 2  3 pm on Saturday, the date was around 12/4/98 (I think) I know it was April and I know it was 98. 

I was sleeping and it just snapped, instant Lucidity. I was just standing in my room, fully aware that I was dreaming. Looking around my room, I saw my computer and remembered the task set. Obviously I wasnt about to waste this time. I tried to change the scene by willing it, I got nothing, and I think I was still wrapped up that the dream was so clear (yes I did do a few RCs) 

After a few minutes of trying to change the scene with no luck, I walked out my door, only to find myself under my car port.  

I could see a car pulling into the drive way, instantly I knew what was going on. My father and I had just got home from a long trip to Uluru or Aryes Rock, a popular tourist location in Australia. I could see myself and my father talking through the windshield. As the car stopped, I got out of the car and got a bag out of the boot of the car. I remembered this bag, it was holding a few presents for my sister and mother.

As the younger me walked inside, so did my father, I followed. I could feel that I was happy to be home, seeing as I missed my family (It was a very long trip) My father went inside and rested on the couch, I walked  into my room to check on my fish. The second I saw myself look into the fish tank I woke up.

Not the most interesting Lucid I have ever had, but nevertheless, it was Lucid and it was of a time that had meaning to me.


- Axis

----------


## Distant Clone

Just woke up, it's 6AM in the morning, just finished both of this month's lucid tasks, and two others. AND I STILL WASN'T LUCID. If this does not count I will cry.

This was a really long dream and I can remember it going as far back as the arcade/school. My two brothers were there, the older played Mortal Kombat. There were only three buttons and a joystick for each player though. 

Then I was looking for the skeeball machines, and I knew they were there. I started running, but then I ran through a room where a formal ceremony was being held. So then I was running from them. After I got near the physical education looking area I just said "Dan! Stop running". Then I realized I had control of the dream.

I walked back where I came from and it became more like a house. I explored basically every room in the house, lots of locked doors. Flat Screen TV's in the hallway. At this point I started encouraging the lucid task by visualizing the scene I had picked out. It did not set in though.

I walked back towards the center of a house to find a small enclosed gymnasium. There was also a toilet and a mirror. The mirror was big and I remembered the lucid task of going through a mirror. I kept my legs steady and leaned forward as I stretched. I got my head, arms, and torso through. My body was rubbery enough to accomodate this.

It was a fluid, but once I got through I expect it to give a little more. It started getting stiff the further I got in, so I pulled out to realize my whole vision was still a mirror. My dream mind fixed this, and I turned around to find the toilet. I remembered the basic task.

I looked away from the toilet and with my stretch armstrong arm, quickly grabbed in there and pulled out the goldfish I knew would be there. I felt it squirm in my hand, and I dropped it into my mouth. I made it go into my stomach, and remembered nesgirl having trouble with getting poked by the bones. I told my stomach to dissolve it and it did.

Then I remembered thinking grow extra arms was the basic task one month where the mirror was the advanced task. For shiggles (sh*t and giggles) I grew two extra arms. One above my right arm, attached below the shoulder, the other coming from my left arm pit. I saw an exercise machine and started lifting weights as I stopped to think about something. 

I really focused on the advanced lucid task of this month now. I kept the same picture in my head. It was really a visualization exercise. I started calculating where I would be, where she and her friend would be. Suddenly, the entire scene lights up and changes to the midday outdoor environment. 

However, instead of being on the edge of a college campus, there was a background that looked a little industrial. It was a construction project in the distance, with a rusted metal fence, and some equipment. There should have actually been a bar...So I picture those and they are about the appropriate difference. 

Once I did that though, I basically switched perspectives, and watched through her eyes. I recalled all the emotions as they were going through me, and saw my face respond in the same way, with the lost, confusing looks. Then she walks past me with her friend before I know it. Then, I have a question for my dream mind. I ask if she looked back at me after we passed.

I heard three voices. First one said "No", but it was a little raspy and I did not trust it. The next two were both very calm and said "Yes". So I added in a little more to the scene, I watched me shake my head back and forth from her perspective.

This was the single most important moment I have experienced so far. The nicest lady I know was being too nice to me and it just confused the hell out of me. After that I started realizing several things, and in a sense I woke up.

Then I was in my old neighborhood, at nighttime. BEHAVING AS SPIDERMAN. I started with simple web throwing on houses, light posts, then I saw a moving car and latched on. After that, I found a motorcycle, and webbed onto that. Then my dream mind started having fun with me. Pretty soon, I see Spiderman flying through the empty night sky. I did not really ask how that was possible, but started laughing because I was going to hook onto him.

He was going in a really straight line,  I led him perfectly, and after a while, I started swinging towards him as he was going laterally. I swept out a really interesting curve. Then I saw a plane and from the ground shot up and finally caught it. I sooned learned that robbers and a bunch of money were on board. I knew I was going to play a joke on him. 

I was going to wait for all the theives to leave, and then eat all their money. Instead it just shows a bloated Spidey inside an empty airplane. I was thinking "Oh shit, my webs may not be able to support me anymore. How am I going to get away"? Then my dream mind shifts several feet over to a cop car with the one robber in there. 

The person is complaining about always being in the cop car. He had an injured knee and the cop said "What? Your knee hurts?" as he smacked him with his baton right across the knee. This sent him rocking back and forth in anger as I experience a false awakening.

I wake up and I am with three friends. We are in a junk yard ordering fast food from a walk up waitress. She asks if we all want fries and I do not respond. Quickly, all three got angry with me. I said "What the hell? I just woke up! I was sleeping, why the hell did you bring me here"? They raised their voices and I defended myself. This was midday again.

Then it was night time at what looked like a car dealership, but that's where I was living. I decided to go look up "buffalo" on dream interpretation because I had just seen one earlier in the dream (although again I did not know I was dreaming). Then my three angry friends were after me again. After hitting some dead ends, I camoflague myself and head back to the lobby. 

Soon my brother heads back to the lobby too. I become spiderman again and pull myself up towards the ceiling while invisible. He can sense I am around somewhere and soon the other two friends join him. Then, I shoot each with a web and I hold all three up in the air as the dream ends.

----------


## Distant Clone

> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *...finished both of this month's lucid tasks, and two others. AND I STILL WASN'T LUCID. If this does not count I will cry.*



I guess I have no choice but to cry myself to sleep tonight.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *I guess I have no choice but to cry myself to sleep tonight.*



Don't worry to much about it.  The fact that you are having non-lucid dreams about it is good!   ::D:

----------


## Distant Clone

> _Originally posted by I_
> *Let me remind you that I called my shot saying I would do this months task by incubation.*



I can't actually find the original statement, but that was from five days before I did this. 

Seeker! I had dream control, just not lucidity. I am a lucid rebel, remember I "Don't Care". My mission is now to complete the lucid tasks without being lucid. It will show the newbies here that lucidity is not so important, that lucidity does not imply dream control. I did both of this month, and well as both of last month's tasks on purpose. But it does not count because I don't give a damn whether I am dreaming or not.

----------


## mossboss

Lucid Task Completed!

I had the opportunity to sleep late this morning and I have most of my LD's when I sleep in.

In the dream I was trying to get to work on the bus and I was really late (I seem to have a lot of dreams where I can't seem to get to work, very frustrating).  I ended up at a strange bus station and I couldn't find the bus I needed to get on.  Instead of the regular route numbers all the busses had some kind of greek lettering on them and I couldn't tell them apart.

I realized I was dreaming and my first thought was "At least I can have some fun while I try to find my bus."  I soon realized that was just crazy and that I didn't need to find a bus, so I started trying to think of something cool I could do.

That was when I remembered the lucid task for this month.  I started wandering the bus station asking everyone around if they had any goldfish. One person offered me a goldfish shaped cookie but I told him that wouldn't do.  I realized that asking wasn't working so I found a D.C. and ordered her to find me a goldfish NOW!  

She went inside and stuck her hand into a fishtank that was on a desk (it wasn't there a minute ago) but she couldn't catch one.  I walked over to the tank and easily plucked a large goldfish from the tank.  It was big and gross but I told myself that "It is just a dream and the fish will have no flavour."  I popped the fish in my mouth and swallowed it down no problem.

Satisfied that I had completed the task I decided to try spinning and changing the scenery.  When I came out of the spin I was in a similar room but with fewer people.  I had a brief "matrix style" kung-fu fight with those people, (I was starting to lose my lucidity at this point) and I soon woke up.

This was the first time I have ever eaten anything in a lucid dream, and it was quite realistic.  I have been dieting lately so I think next time I LD, I will try eating some of the foods I have been craving.
 ::thumbup::

----------


## Sebbels

I did the goldfishtask too   :tongue2:  . Yuck.

Here is the dream: I'm in a big mansion with a bunch of people I don't know. I realise that's weird and that I haven't got a clue why I'm here. Lucid   :smiley:  . First I jump out of the window into a storm and I fly. It feels like a rollercoasterride, but even more bumpy. I land and I see trucks in front of the mansion. I feel like eating unhealthy things and I wish the trucks full with Dutch pies. After eating for a short while, I think about the tasks. I couldn't remember the advanced one, so I decide to eat a goldfish. I walk back to the mansion and before opening the door, I wish for a fishbowl. When I open the door I see a large open closet and it has, among lots of other stuff, a fishbowl in it! I must say it surprised me, because I'm not a star in making things appear. There are two fish in the bowl and I take one out. It moves like a real living fish and it feels smooth. I want the fish to stop moving, but my wishing doesn't work. I'm not looking forward to put that nasty moving thing in my mouth, but I want to complete the task so I do and without chewing I swallow it. I'm so disliking the feeling that the dream ends and I wake up.


I'll never do this again. I'll eat anything, from chocolate to bricks, but no living things anymore!

Sebbels   ::wink::

----------


## Seeker

Congrats!  I was beginning to wonder if anyone else was going to complete one of the tasks before the end of the month!   :smiley:

----------


## Sebbels

Thank you and thanks for the wings (I just saw it has a fish on it   ::D:  hilarious)!

----------


## miracidij

didn't think i'd have an LD just a few weeks since my last one, but then it happened a few days ago..
I can't remember the dream before LD but I remember suddenly realizing I'm dreaming and remembered the goldfish task  :smiley:  
it was very hard to visualize it (stupid me didn't think of asking someone to give me one) and i couldn't remeber what a goldfish looks like  :Oops:  then it appeared, pretty large with a big head and cheeks, still kicking and slimy ewww..swallowing that was extremely sickening but i surpressed the trauma  ::|: 
After that i thought of the advanced task but couldn't remember what it was, so I decided to have fun and not think about the fish anymore 8)

----------


## Frosty Chaotix

I don't know if it counts, because i was already in past, but I think I completed the Advanced Task   ::roll::  

[quote]Date 26/04/2006 (dd/mm/yyyy) 

Past Tense. No. Past Perfect. You got it.

Guess What? As the dream started I already knew I was dreaming. I was at school, 5 years ago. After meeting some old friends, talking to people I didn't talk before, and drinking some water, i started to tell them things about the future. They were kinda shocked, and finally one of them asked: "How do you know such things?". "Because I'm dreaming!", I answered. I think this is the first dream I really treat people just as DCs. "Come here", I said, and then we walked a little in the corridor towards the square. But I noticed the dream was not so perfect, and tried to stabilize it. I yelled: "Increase stability" three times but nothing happened. So I closed my eys and yelled it again. But when I opened my eyes everything blacked out. I was a little despaired so i held my friend's hand to prevent the dream from fading out. When I slowly opened my eyes everything showed up again. But everyone was around me, asking me why I kept saying weird things with my eyes closed. Suddenly a friend of mine started to run, and everyone was chasing him. "Now it's my time", i thought. So i ran after him, and them he started to run up the wall and got to the roof o.0. I could easily run up the walls, but i don't have enough control to run faster than usual. At this time i think i learned this ability. I started to run and thought of feeling my feet lighter and lighter, and all the pain from running was gone. Then I got to the roof. But unfortunately, it seemed like the roof was not yet "drawn" in my mind, so everything started to fade.

----------

